# Lei mi ha tradito virtualmente



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.
Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio. 
Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari. 
Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita. 
Le chiedo giustificazioni ma mi dice che non sa perché l'ha fatto. Dice anche che é colpa mia che l'ho trascurata. Le chiedo se ha tradito i suoi ex e mi ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico con "amici" anche quando stava con l'ex. 
Nonostante questo piange, si dispera, dice che é innamorata di me, che ha sbagliato, che non mi ha preso per il culo. Dice che faceva sesso telefonico solo per eccitarsi come avesse visto un porno e non pensava di farlo col tipo. 

Non so più cosa pensare, non so cosa fare. A me sembra una traditrice seriale quindi ho molti dubbi sul perdonarla. No posso esserne certo ma se l'ha fatto lo rifarà credo. Una volta mi ha anche detto che a lei piace avere tanti spasimanti perché la vita di per se é monotona e così si diverte a parlare. Altra cosa che mi ha detto é che per anni il sesso é stato il suo unico pensiero e solo adesso che ha un lavoro appagante ci pensa di meno. 
Se resto con lei sono destinato ad avere un cespuglio di corna in testa a restare con lei, vero ?


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

*Lei mi ha tradito al telefono*

Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.
Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio. 
Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari. 
Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita. 
Le chiedo giustificazioni ma mi dice che non sa perché l'ha fatto. Dice anche che é colpa mia che l'ho trascurata. Le chiedo se ha tradito i suoi ex e mi ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico con "amici" anche quando stava con l'ex. 
Nonostante questo piange, si dispera, dice che é innamorata di me, che ha sbagliato, che non mi ha preso per il culo. Dice che faceva sesso telefonico solo per eccitarsi come avesse visto un porno e non pensava di farlo col tipo. 

Non so più cosa pensare, non so cosa fare. A me sembra una traditrice seriale quindi ho molti dubbi sul perdonarla. No posso esserne certo ma se l'ha fatto lo rifarà credo. Una volta mi ha anche detto che a lei piace avere tanti spasimanti perché la vita di per se é monotona e così si diverte a parlare. Altra cosa che mi ha detto é che per anni il sesso é stato il suo unico pensiero e solo adesso che ha un lavoro appagante ci pensa di meno. 
Se resto con lei sono destinato ad avere un cespuglio di corna in testa a restare con lei, vero ?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

sì.   probabilmente lo hai già.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. *A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.*
> Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio.
> Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari.
> Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita.
> ...



Guarda..a prescindere da tutto il resto...

Ma quel grassetto, a te è sembrata l'affermazione di una persona che vorresti? 
Ti comunica affidabilità?

Scusami eh. 

Credo profondamente nel fatto che l'animo umano abbia profondità insondabili e risorse incredibili, ma se un uomo o una donna mi desse quel grassetto come affermazione a spiegazione della fine di una relazione, neanche un calcio in culo gli darei. 

E vedrebbe solo il mio culo che si allontana.

Mi auguro che quello che hai descritto in quel grassetto sia una grossolana semplificazione. Per te eh.


edit: scusami, benvenuto


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì. probabilmente lo hai già.


quoto


----------



## Nicka (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda..a prescindere da tutto il resto...
> 
> Ma quel grassetto, a te è sembrata l'affermazione di una persona che vorresti?
> Ti comunica affidabilità?
> ...



Quoto!


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.
> Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio.
> Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari.
> Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita.
> ...


Sul primo neretto:
Il sesso è un ottima compagnia per chi non ha risorse e muore di noia.
Sul secondo neretto:
Sicuro. 
Ma non la lascerei per il secondo neretto, ma per il primo.


----------



## Darty (15 Luglio 2015)

*Rocco*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.
> Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio.
> Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari.
> Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita.
> ...


Vero. Suppongo tu sia giovane...scappa a gambe levate.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.
> Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio.
> Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari.
> Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita.
> ...


Benvenuto, se resti con lei credo tu non possa pretendere esclusività che la ragazza non mi sembra portata per un impegno così forte. Quindi pensa bene ciò che vuoi tu realmente.


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina. 

Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava. Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti. 

Diciamo che ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione


----------



## Rudra (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.


Questa si posiziona direi in mezzo tra:
_Ero ad una festa ed ho esagerato con il mojito, non ero in me  
_e 
_Ero triste per il litigio, ho abbassato le difese e poi vabè sì in effetti pure le mutande 



_


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> *Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina*.
> 
> Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava. Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti.
> 
> Diciamo che ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione


mo te cazziano


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina.
> 
> Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava. Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti.
> 
> Diciamo che ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione


diciamo che ho il sospetto?    e che ti serve ancora,di beccarla con un'intera squadra di pallamano in salotto?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mo te cazziano


Ma nfatti ohhh che sta a di !!!!  qui sei anZiani solo oltre i 75


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina.
> 
> Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava. Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti.
> 
> Diciamo che ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione


Ripeto non hai vicino una persona votata alla monogamia secondo me, se pensi di farti andar bene sta cosa ok se no ti consiglio   di troncare


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma nfatti ohhh che sta a di !!!!  qui sei anZiani solo oltre i 75


io me lo magnavo se ero tra I 30 e 40:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> io me lo magnavo se ero tra I 30 e 40:carneval:


Già ... Mi scompiglia tutte le mie certezze ... Che modi


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina.
> 
> Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava. Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti.
> 
> Diciamo che* ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni* perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione




Scusami, non me ne volere, ma questa tua affermazione mi ha fatto tanto sorridere.
Sei di una ingenuità disarmante...


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami, non me ne volere, ma questa tua affermazione mi ha fatto tanto sorridere.
> Sei di una ingenuità disarmante...


Credo di essere un buono purtroppo. Molti mi avevano già detto di mollarla quando ho sorpreso l'ex a dormire a casa sua.


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Altra cosa che mi ha detto é che per anni il sesso é stato il suo unico pensiero e solo adesso che ha un lavoro appagante ci pensa di meno.
> Se resto con lei sono destinato ad avere un cespuglio di corna in testa a restare con lei, vero ?


Certo... se perdesse il lavoro... so' cazzi (nel vero senso della parola).


----------



## Darty (15 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Credo di essere un buono purtroppo. Molti mi avevano già detto di mollarla quando ho sorpreso l'ex a dormire a casa sua.


Si, ti avevano dato un buon consiglio.


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2015)

Tu sei sulla quarantina. Ok. 
Lei non ha piu' di vent'anni pero'. Dico bene?


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mo te cazziano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...mi hai fatta rotolare!!!


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> *Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina.*
> 
> Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. *Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava.* Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti.
> 
> Diciamo che ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione


inizio col cazziarti io!!

Che sono giovane e mi avvicino alla quarantina!!!
Ma tè pensa!!:incazzato:


Senti, ti rifaccio la domanda. Ma tu, TU, condividi questo pensiero? (quello in grassetto)

Intendo. Anche tu vedi le relazioni in questa prospettiva?

E guarda che non è un giudizio su di lei. 

Il punto è che se tu le relazioni non le vedi in questa prospettiva, allora, al netto delle trombate reali e virtuali, penso che sarebbe questo su cui soffermarti. 
Le trombate sono l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi se non condividete questa prospettiva di fondo. 

...ma quanti anni ha lei?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

e poi, 700 km, son tanti tantini.....
la distanza promuove certe cose proprio perche magari potrebbe anche essere che non ci si incontri mai


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> inizio col cazziarti io!!
> 
> Che sono giovane e mi avvicino alla quarantina!!!
> Ma tè pensa!!:incazzato:
> ...


Pure lei si avvicina alla quarantina. 
Però ha comportamenti molto infantili a tratti. 
Una volta mi ha detto che lei è una persona terribilmente insicura e con tanti disagi.


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e poi, 700 km, son tanti tantini.....
> la distanza promuove certe cose proprio perche magari potrebbe anche essere che non ci si incontri mai


Lei l'ha incontrato l'ultima volta che è stata nella città dove vive lui, non molti mesi fa. non c'è bisogno che ti dica che l'ha fatto di nascosto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Pure lei si avvicina alla quarantina.
> Però ha comportamenti molto infantili a tratti.
> Una volta mi ha detto che lei è una persona terribilmente insicura e con tanti disagi.


ti ha anche detto che una volta è morta e poi risorta?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Pure lei si avvicina alla quarantina.
> Però ha comportamenti molto infantili a tratti.
> Una volta mi ha detto che lei è una persona terribilmente insicura e con tanti disagi.


Ok, ma torniamo a te ... Tu cosa pensi di fare ?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Lei l'ha incontrato l'ultima volta che è stata nella città dove vive lui, non molti mesi fa. non c'è bisogno che ti dica che l'ha fatto di nascosto.


di nascosto? 700 km? prende un aereo e tu non te ne accorgi?
oppure va in bicicletta?


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok, ma torniamo a te ... Tu cosa pensi di fare ?


Anche se ci sto male perché l'amo l'ho mollata. Lei il giorno dopo non sembrava per niente sconvolta della cosa, anzi mi ha detto che l'unico punto fermo è che l'ho mollata. Che non tornerà più con me perché le faccio paura e perché ha bisogno di starsene da sola (è vero mi sono incazzato e le ho urlato contro, però credo che sia una reazione normale quando si scopre un tradimento).


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> di nascosto? 700 km? prende un aereo e tu non te ne accorgi?
> oppure va in bicicletta?


Doveva andare per lavoro nella città dove vive questo tipo. Io sapevo che ci andava, ma non mi ha detto che si incontrava col tipo.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Anche se ci sto male perché l'amo l'ho mollata. Lei il giorno dopo non sembrava per niente sconvolta della cosa, anzi mi ha detto che l'unico punto fermo è che l'ho mollata. Che non tornerà più con me perché le faccio paura e perché ha bisogno di starsene da sola (è vero mi sono incazzato e le ho urlato contro, però *credo che sia una reazione normale quando si scopre un tradimento*).


beh si e no.
dipende anche da come sei fatto tu.
ma non mi se4mbra che tu sia andato veramente in fondo alla cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Anche se ci sto male perché l'amo l'ho mollata. Lei il giorno dopo non sembrava per niente sconvolta della cosa, anzi mi ha detto che l'unico punto fermo è che l'ho mollata. Che non tornerà più con me perché le faccio paura e perché ha bisogno di starsene da sola (è vero mi sono incazzato e le ho urlato contro, però credo che sia una reazione normale quando si scopre un tradimento).


Ecco quindi è finita. Lei non è rimasta particolarmente sconvolta, direi che hai messo il Punto .


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> beh si e no.
> dipende anche da come sei fatto tu.
> ma non mi se4mbra che tu sia andato veramente in fondo alla cosa


 e cosa dovevo fare secondo te ?


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Pure lei si avvicina alla quarantina.
> Però ha comportamenti molto infantili a tratti.
> Una volta mi ha detto che lei è una persona terribilmente insicura e con tanti disagi.


E torniamo a te. 

*Tu* vuoi vicino una donna così?
Esattamente così eh. 

E non per salvarla o altro. O per cambiarla. O per aspettare che cambi. 

Intendo proprio così come è adesso.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E torniamo a te.
> 
> *Tu* vuoi vicino una donna così?
> Esattamente così eh.
> ...


pero questo e' quello che ha detto lei, magari non e' cosi...
anche io vado in giro a dire che ho 25 anni eppure.................


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero questo e' quello che ha detto lei, magari non e' cosi...
> anche io vado in giro a dire che ho 25 anni eppure.................


....anche io..a volte ci credono pure!!:rotfl:

ma lui non può che basarsi su quello che lei dice e fa. 

Tutto il resto è interpretazione. E rischia di diventare inganno. Non di lei eh. Che tuttosommato si è presentata già raccontando a quel modo di una sua relazione precedente. 

E' lui che rischia di ingannarsi inseguendo l'amore senza chiedersi se, al netto di tutto, lui davvero vuole una donna che se vive le relazioni in quel modo ha una precisa prospettiva. 

E lui, secondo me, più che pensare al tradimento, dovrebbe pensare se quella prospettiva la può condividere o meno. Che ha impliciti ed espliciti. 
E non giudico. E non penso sia giusto o sbagliato. 

Il punto è capire se lui vuole o meno una prospettiva di quel tipo. Al netto dei tradimenti.


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero questo e' quello che ha detto lei, magari non e' cosi...
> anche io vado in giro a dire che ho 25 anni eppure.................


secondo me è una persona opportunista. Ora con gli occhi un po' più aperti considero i suoi comportamenti egoisti e rivolti solo verso di lei. Sempre a chiedere di aiutarla, a fare scenate se non lo si fa. Non ha mai considerato ciò che piace a me, solo quello che piace a lei. domenica quando mi ha ammesso il tradimento, poi voleva che dormissi da lei così non si sentiva sola. In questi giorni io sto male e lei continua a contattarmi per delle cazzate o per dirmi che stamattina le hanno portato via la macchina col carro-attrezzi e non sapeva come fare.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

rocco non so perche ma mi arrivano le tue notifiche ma I tuoi messagi non compaiono


----------



## Tradito? (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata. A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia con lui che non aveva mai amato.
> Dopo che é stata libera abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci sempre di più fino a che non é scattato il bacio.
> Le cose sono andate avanti per un anno con comportamenti non sempre del tutto chiari da parte sua. Per esempio ho scoperto che circa un musetto dopo la rottura di lei con l'ex, quest'ultimo ha passato la notte da lei. Lei non me l'ha detto ma io l'ho scoperto e quando l'ho messa davanti al fatto compiuto mi ha detto che era vero ma hanno solo dormito perché lui non riusciva a tornare a casa data l'ora tarda e problemi vari.
> Nei mesi successivi lei ha intrapreso comportamenti abbastanza strani col cellulare, rispondeva a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte e poi inclinava il cellulare in modo che non vedessi mai quello che rispondeva. Io mi sono insospettito e le ho chiesto il perché a più riprese ma lei ha sempre cambiato discorso. Molto recentemente mi ha detto che si sente con amici e che anche se mi dicesse che non lo farebbe più finirebbe per farlo di nascosto. In più mi ha detto che lei ha degli spazi segreti che sono solo suoi e che lei non chiede mai nulla a me quindi non ho il diritto di chiederle niente. Passano i giorni e prendo il discorso alla larga, avvicinandomi sempre di più alla questione dei suoi dialoghi segreti. La metto alle strette, le faccio capire che tanto so tutto e lei crolla : per mesi si é sentita su whatsapp con un tipo che ha conosciuto anni fa e che abita a 700 km di distanza. Mi ammette che si sono sentiti anche al telefono. La tegola mi cade addosso quando messa alle strette ammette di aver fatto sesso telefonico e non risponde sul fatto se ci sia stato scambio di foto di nudo. Io faccio una scenata ma lei mi ammette che tanto oltre alla distanza c'è il fatto che l'amico é sposato e quindi non lascerà mai la moglie. Io mi incazzo sempre più dicendole che andrò a cercare questo tipo per guardarlo in faccia, ma lei mi prega di non farlo perché mi dice che lui non sa niente del fatto che era fidanzata. Messa ulteriormente alle strette mi ammette di essersi incontrata con lui "solo per un caffè" l'ultima volta che é stata nella città dove lui abita.
> ...


Penso che non ci sia molto da dire, lasciati lei non fa per te, per quanto posso capire da pochi messaggi. Ma sembra rientrare in un tipo di storie che lasciano l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Tradito? (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda..a prescindere da tutto il resto...
> 
> Ma quel grassetto, a te è sembrata l'affermazione di una persona che vorresti?
> Ti comunica affidabilità?
> ...


Quanto hai ragione


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....anche io..a volte ci credono pure!!:rotfl:
> 
> ma lui non può che basarsi su quello che lei dice e fa.
> 
> ...


no, non la voglio una prospettiva dove una persona mi tiene nascoste delle cose e vive delle cose in parallelo.
non voglio una donna che mi chiama quando ha bisogno di farsi aiutare per il trasloco, per aiutarla a fare la spesa e poi non si ricorda di me tutto il resto del giorno pur passando quasi la totalità delle ore sveglia online su whatsapp. 
non voglio una donna che mi manda il primo messaggio della giornata con su scritto "dobbiamo ricordarci di duplicare le mie chiavi" senza un "buongiorno", o "un come stai ?"


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Penso che non ci sia molto da dire, lasciati lei non fa per te, per quanto posso capire da pochi messaggi. Ma sembra rientrare in un tipo di storie che lasciano l'amaro in bocca.


non solo ho l'amaro in bocca ma provo molto dolore. Mi sono sempre fatto in 4 per lei. L'ho aiutata in ogni cosa. Forse è proprio questo in cui ho sbagliato.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> no, non la voglio una prospettiva dove una persona mi tiene nascoste delle cose e vive delle cose in parallelo.
> non voglio una donna che mi chiama quando ha bisogno di farsi aiutare per il trasloco, per aiutarla a fare la spesa e poi non si ricorda di me tutto il resto del giorno pur passando quasi la totalità delle ore sveglia online su whatsapp.
> non voglio una donna che mi manda il primo messaggio della giornata con su scritto "dobbiamo ricordarci di duplicare le mie chiavi" senza un "buongiorno", o "un come stai ?"


Mi sembra giusto


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> secondo me è una persona opportunista. Ora con gli occhi un po' più aperti considero i suoi comportamenti egoisti e rivolti solo verso di lei. Sempre a chiedere di aiutarla, a fare scenate se non lo si fa. Non ha mai considerato ciò che piace a me, solo quello che piace a lei. domenica quando mi ha ammesso il tradimento, poi voleva che dormissi da lei così non si sentiva sola. In questi giorni io sto male e lei continua a contattarmi per delle cazzate o per dirmi che stamattina le hanno portato via la macchina col carro-attrezzi e non sapeva come fare.


ma na stretta di mano e un bel vaffanculoo no?
a casa mia si fa cosi


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ha anche detto che una volta è morta e poi risorta?


:rofl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> non solo ho l'amaro in bocca ma provo molto dolore. Mi sono sempre fatto in 4 per lei. L'ho aiutata in ogni cosa. Forse è proprio questo in cui ho sbagliato.


no caro, non è questo quello in cui hai sbagliato. Hai sbagliato a non capire chi fosse, e gli indizi c'erano.
Ma per carità, non voglio infierire, stai già male: diciamo che per la prossima volta ci guardi un po' meglio, eh?
Che una che per mollare il fidanzato ha bisogno di trombarsi un altro fa molto ridere, se non sei nè uno dei due, nè quello che se la piglia dopo.
Accortezza figliUolo.
Non dico mica essere categorici nei giudizi.
Ma quattro palettini io li metterei.


----------



## Divì (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Pure lei si avvicina alla quarantina.
> Però ha comportamenti molto infantili a tratti.
> Una volta mi ha detto che lei è una persona terribilmente insicura e con tanti disagi.


Ehhhh. In effetti questo giustifica qualunque cosa.

Scappa, Rocco! Senza fartene accorgere, incamminati, accelera e comincia a correre.


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> no, non la voglio una prospettiva dove una persona mi tiene nascoste delle cose e vive delle cose in parallelo.
> non voglio una donna che mi chiama quando ha bisogno di farsi aiutare per il trasloco, per aiutarla a fare la spesa e poi non si ricorda di me tutto il resto del giorno pur passando quasi la totalità delle ore sveglia online su whatsapp.
> non voglio una donna che mi manda il primo messaggio della giornata con su scritto "dobbiamo ricordarci di duplicare le mie chiavi" senza un "buongiorno", o "un come stai ?"


bene sai cosa vuoi e non vuoi:up:


----------



## tullio (15 Luglio 2015)

Ora è fatta. Vi siete separati. Bene o male è fatta, per ora. La cosa che mi sembra più facile da prevedere è che lei si attacchi a te per varie questioni non sentimentali, tipo come si riprende l'auto dal carro attrezzi? come si montano le scatole ikea? Insomma, che ti giri attorno. I motivi per cui lei può fare (e verosimilmente farà) una cosa del genere sono molteplici. Quel che devi decidere è cosa fare tu. A naso, ora come ora, direi che sotto la rabbia c'è ancora molta attrazione verso di lei. O forse no. Se no, allora piantala di risponderle semplicemente. Senza nemmeno esser scortese: il silenzio è clamoroso. Se invece hai ancora qualcosa per lei nel tuo animo, allora staccati. Devi prendere le distanze per comprendere bene cosa eravate, cosa sei tu, cosa è lei. UNa-due settimane. Glielo dici chiaramente: vuoi star solo per due settimane e non sentirla. E stacchi da lei, senza rispondere. Poi, compreso quel che hai in animo, deciderai, se richiamarla per una chiacchierata (lascia stare l'orgoglio: se credi che ne valga la pena allora l'orgoglio bevitelo) oppure se abbandonarla al suo destino. 
Insomma, prendi tu l'iniziativa, per ora, e stacca. Nettamente. Altrimenti diventi un tappetino e un tappetino non lo apprezza nessuno.


----------



## Rocco_365 (15 Luglio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Ora è fatta. Vi siete separati. Bene o male è fatta, per ora. La cosa che mi sembra più facile da prevedere è che lei si attacchi a te per varie questioni non sentimentali, tipo come si riprende l'auto dal carro attrezzi? come si montano le scatole ikea? Insomma, che ti giri attorno. I motivi per cui lei può fare (e verosimilmente farà) una cosa del genere sono molteplici. Quel che devi decidere è cosa fare tu. A naso, ora come ora, direi che sotto la rabbia c'è ancora molta attrazione verso di lei. O forse no. Se no, allora piantala di risponderle semplicemente. Senza nemmeno esser scortese: il silenzio è clamoroso. Se invece hai ancora qualcosa per lei nel tuo animo, allora staccati. Devi prendere le distanze per comprendere bene cosa eravate, cosa sei tu, cosa è lei. UNa-due settimane. Glielo dici chiaramente: vuoi star solo per due settimane e non sentirla. E stacchi da lei, senza rispondere. Poi, compreso quel che hai in animo, deciderai, se richiamarla per una chiacchierata (lascia stare l'orgoglio: se credi che ne valga la pena allora l'orgoglio bevitelo) oppure se abbandonarla al suo destino.
> Insomma, prendi tu l'iniziativa, per ora, e stacca. Nettamente. Altrimenti diventi un tappetino e un tappetino non lo apprezza nessuno.


Grazie tullio, questo é il consiglio migliore. Si purtroppo credo di essere ancora preso.


----------



## spleen (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Grazie tullio, questo é il consiglio migliore. Si purtroppo credo di essere ancora preso.


Tullio ci ha visto bene, mettilo in pratica, il suo consiglio. Staccati, fra non molto non ci penserai più.


----------



## ivanl (15 Luglio 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ehhhh. In effetti questo giustifica qualunque cosa.
> 
> Scappa, Rocco! Senza fartene accorgere, incamminati, accelera e comincia a correre.


ma subito subito.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma subito subito.


Si.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> *no, non la voglio una prospettiva dove una persona mi tiene nascoste delle cose e vive delle cose in parallelo.
> non voglio una donna che mi chiama quando ha bisogno di farsi aiutare per il trasloco, per aiutarla a fare la spesa e poi non si ricorda di me tutto il resto del giorno pur passando quasi la totalità delle ore sveglia online su whatsapp.
> non voglio una donna che mi manda il primo messaggio della giornata con su scritto "dobbiamo ricordarci di duplicare le mie chiavi" senza un "buongiorno", o "un come stai ?"*



Ecco. Hai detto tutto tu. Già sai. Per ora è quello che non vuoi. E va bene. 

Ripetitelo mentre ti stacchi da lei. Hai imparato come non vuoi essere trattato. 

E poi inizia a chiederti che trattamento vuoi riservato a te. E inizia a dartelo tu per primo. 

Che lei non si ricordava di te...ma anche tu ti sei scordato di te in tutta questa storia. 
Ed è su questo che secondo me devi tenere attenzione.


----------



## Nicka (15 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Anche se ci sto male perché l'amo l'ho mollata. Lei il giorno dopo non sembrava per niente sconvolta della cosa, anzi mi ha detto che l'unico punto fermo è che l'ho mollata. Che non tornerà più con me perché le faccio paura e perché ha bisogno di starsene da sola (è vero mi sono incazzato e le ho urlato contro, però credo che sia una reazione normale quando si scopre un tradimento).


Cioè praticamente è finita a tarallucci e vino e amici come prima?


----------



## Rocco_365 (16 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè praticamente è finita a tarallucci e vino e amici come prima?


Non proprio dato che io soffro come un cane.


----------



## Spot (16 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Anche se ci sto male perché l'amo l'ho mollata. Lei il giorno dopo non sembrava per niente sconvolta della cosa, anzi mi ha detto che l'unico punto fermo è che l'ho mollata. Che non tornerà più con me perché le faccio paura e perché ha bisogno di starsene da sola (è vero mi sono incazzato e le ho urlato contro, però credo che sia una reazione normale quando si scopre un tradimento).


Ciao, benvenuto innanzitutto.
Reazione davvero "paticolare", non c'è che dire.

Comunque mi associo al coro. Se ho letto bene la tua storia e intuito bene le coordinate temporali, lei non ha mai smesso di avere una sorta di vita parallela alla vostra relazione.
Virtualità o meno sembra che questa ragazza non ti possa dare nessuna forma di esclusività, nè ora nè mai.
Hai fatto bene a mollarla. Ora pensa a riprenderti dalla botta.


----------



## Nicka (16 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Non proprio dato che io soffro come un cane.


Ok, ci credo...quello che però mi viene da dire è che sta tizia l'hai conosciuta e mi pare non sia stata sempre uno stinco di santa...una che per mollare uno si chiava un altro tanto a posto non è.
Tu ti sei scelto consapevolmente una che dice "il lavoro va bene quindi al sesso non ci penso più di tanto", già questo ha una mancanza di logica che forse forse avresti dovuto percepire.
Hai rischiato, l'hai preso in quel posto, ma l'hai chiusa. Soffrirai, ma fidati, ti sei liberato di una rogna.


----------



## Tradito? (16 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> non solo ho l'amaro in bocca ma provo molto dolore. Mi sono sempre fatto in 4 per lei. L'ho aiutata in ogni cosa. Forse è proprio questo in cui ho sbagliato.


Ascolta: non hai sbagliato


----------



## Spot (16 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ascolta: non hai sbagliato


Lo sbaglio sta nel pesare col bilancino quello che si è fatto per l'altro alla fine di una storia.

Rocco, la tua disponibilità nei suoi confronti era in funzione della vostra relazione e, sicuramente, anche tua. Punto.
Non ci rimurginare sopra. Che comunque sarebbe finita così lo stesso.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lo sbaglio sta nel pesare col bilancino quello che si è fatto per l'altro alla fine di una storia.
> 
> Rocco, la tua disponibilità nei suoi confronti era in funzione della vostra relazione e, sicuramente, anche tua. Punto.
> Non ci rimurginare sopra. Che comunque sarebbe finita così lo stesso.


quoto...e probabilmente è anche disponibile di carattere


----------



## angela (16 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Rocco, benvenuto. 
Da quello che descrivi la persona che hai scelto non ha la tua stessa visione della vita. 
Riguardo al suo atteggiamento verso il sesso, sempre in relazione a quelli che scrivi, sembra un "riempitivo" di una vita monotona. Quindi è completamente slegato da un contesto di relazione o quanto meno di interazione con l'altro. Dubito che questo tipo di comportamento si esaurisca nel tempo da solo. Se sei disposto ad accettare che la tua lei affronti con questi comportamenti le inevitabili frustrazioni che vivere comporta allora va bene, altrimenti rallegrati che hai perso solo un anno!!! 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Rocco_365 (16 Luglio 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Rocco, benvenuto.
> Da quello che descrivi la persona che hai scelto non ha la tua stessa visione della vita.
> Riguardo al suo atteggiamento verso il sesso, sempre in relazione a quelli che scrivi, sembra un "riempitivo" di una vita monotona. Quindi è completamente slegato da un contesto di relazione o quanto meno di interazione con l'altro. Dubito che questo tipo di comportamento si esaurisca nel tempo da solo. Se sei disposto ad accettare che la tua lei affronti con questi comportamenti le inevitabili frustrazioni che vivere comporta allora va bene, altrimenti rallegrati che hai perso solo un anno!!!
> In bocca al lupo!


vi aggiorno su come sono finite le cose. 
Ieri sera lei mi ha cercato al telefono e abbiamo parlato del più e del meno. Stamattina mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp (non so nemmeno perché, ma penso che abbia avuto paura che vedevo che è stata "online" tutta la notte. L'unica giustificazione che ha dato de blocco di whatsapp è perché voleva dormire presto e non voleva essere disturbata ... certo probabilmente solo io disturbavo mentre tutto il resto del mondo non disturbava ... ). 
Stamattina le ho solo chiesto via sms perché mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp e lei mi ha risposto "che dato che non stiamo più insieme non ha da rendermi conto di come passa la notte". 
Io allora dopo una lunga meditazione le ho risposto :
1) tanto neanche quando stavamo insieme si è fatta remore a farsi gli affari suoi e tradirmi
2) ho manifestato il fatto che io ho perso un anno di tempo ad aiutarla e a farmi carico dei suoi problemi. 
3) le ho detto che qualsiasi persona dopo quello che ha fatto a me, compreso avermi visto soffrire domenica, ora sarebbe divorata dai sensi di colpa invece lei è tranquilla e serena e continua a farsi gli affari suoi. 
4) Che il fatto che mi ha preso in giro dicendo che era innamorata, mi amava e voleva un figlio da me era una una presa in giro dettata dal suo opportunismo
5) Le ho ricordato che l'ho lasciata io perché lei mi ha tradito e ha tradito la mia fiducia
6) che avrei dovuto mollarla già mesi fa quando mi ero già fatto un idea chiara e precisa di che persona fosse ma non l'ho fatto solo perché ero innamorato (io si, lei non è mai stata visti i comportamenti tenuti) 
7) Le ho ricordato una serie di episodi in cui per solitudine o perché aveva bisogno di qualcuno che portasse avanti un lavoro mi ha cercato e io sono corso. 
8) Le ho ribadito di non cercarmi mai più, che non voglio più né vederla né sentirla perché ha già rovinato a sufficienza la mia esistenza. 
9) Le ho detto che da dopo questo messaggio tutti i canali di comunicazione tra me e lei sono chiusi definitivamente e che non le risponderò mai più. 
10) Le ho dato informazione che le cose che ha abbandonato a casa mia le saranno recapitate mezzo posta. 
11) L'ho salutata con un addio.


----------



## ivanl (16 Luglio 2015)

io credo tu abbia fatto la cosa giusta per te. Bravo.


----------



## Cattivik (16 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Partendo dall'inizio ho conosciuto lei che era ancora fidanzata ma tra noi c'è stato subito feeling. In tutti i modi lei mi ha fatto capire di provarci ma io non l'ho fatto per rispetto verso il fidanzato. Lei poi ha tradito il suo ex con un suo amico e quindi si é mollata.* A me ha detto che aveva tradito il suo ex solo per finire la storia *con lui che non aveva mai amato.
> 
> _"Quello che era scritto qui è solo noia... "_
> 
> Se resto con lei sono destinato ad avere un cespuglio di corna in testa a restare con lei, vero ?



Credere al neretto è come credere a Babbo Natale... che poi perdonami ma mettersi insieme ad una che inventa sta palla è matematico che prima o poi toccherà a te!


Cattivik

P.S. Per il cespuglio di corna... tutto dipende se le sai portare... e devi trovare un buon parrucchiere... ops... taglia boschi...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> vi aggiorno su come sono finite le cose.
> Ieri sera lei mi ha cercato al telefono e abbiamo parlato del più e del meno. Stamattina mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp (non so nemmeno perché, ma penso che nella sua mentalità malata abbia avuto paura che vedevo che è stata "online" tutta la notte).
> Stamattina le ho solo chiesto via sms perché mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp e lei mi ha risposto "che dato che non stiamo più insieme non ha da rendermi conto di come passa la notte".
> Io allora dopo una lunga meditazione le ho risposto :
> ...


lei sembra veramente molto egoista...anche meditando poco


----------



## Spot (16 Luglio 2015)

Ma imparare a nascondere gli orari di connessione a whatsapp? 

Ok comunque. Va bene, bravo.


----------



## Tradito? (16 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> vi aggiorno su come sono finite le cose.
> Ieri sera lei mi ha cercato al telefono e abbiamo parlato del più e del meno. Stamattina mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp (non so nemmeno perché, ma penso che abbia avuto paura che vedevo che è stata "online" tutta la notte. L'unica giustificazione che ha dato de blocco di whatsapp è perché voleva dormire presto e non voleva essere disturbata ... certo probabilmente solo io disturbavo mentre tutto il resto del mondo non disturbava ... ).
> Stamattina le ho solo chiesto via sms perché mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp e lei mi ha risposto "che dato che non stiamo più insieme non ha da rendermi conto di come passa la notte".
> Io allora dopo una lunga meditazione le ho risposto :
> ...


L'importante e' che sia un vero addio, anche perche' lei potrebbe ritornare alla carica


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> L'importante e' che sia un vero addio, anche perche' lei potrebbe ritornare alla carica


 Sicuramente lei tornerà alla carica ma ormai sono sufficentemente corazzato per respingerla.
Oggi nel tardo pomeriggio ha tentato di chiamarmi sul lavoro ma quando ho sentito la sua voce ho buttato giù la chiamata. Mi ha mandato delle mail ma l'ho ignorata. Ormai ogni forma di comunicazione é chiusa. Anche se mi si presentasse sotto casa la respingerei. Mi sono fatto prendere per il culo a sufficienza perché sono sicuro che non ha chiuso le comunicazioni col tipo con cui faceva sesso virtuale e me lo fa pensare il blocco di whatsapp di ieri notte. per me liberissima di fare quello che vuole della sua vita dato che come mi ha ricordato lei stamattina non stiamo piú insieme e quindi non deve rendere più conto a me di niente.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma imparare a nascondere gli orari di connessione a whatsapp?
> 
> Ok comunque. Va bene, bravo.


In realtà Li nascondeva già gli orari di connessione. Non riesco a capire perché mi ha bloccato su whatsapp per l'intera notte dato che tanto non l'avrei contattata.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

Sono tattiche di manipolazione


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma imparare a nascondere gli orari di connessione a whatsapp?
> 
> Ok comunque. Va bene, bravo.


Cosi' pero' non si leggono gli orari degli altri.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> vi aggiorno su come sono finite le cose.
> Ieri sera lei mi ha cercato al telefono e abbiamo parlato del più e del meno. Stamattina mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp (non so nemmeno perché, ma penso che abbia avuto paura che vedevo che è stata "online" tutta la notte. L'unica giustificazione che ha dato de blocco di whatsapp è perché voleva dormire presto e non voleva essere disturbata ... certo probabilmente solo io disturbavo mentre tutto il resto del mondo non disturbava ... ).
> Stamattina le ho solo chiesto via sms perché mi aveva bloccato su whatsapp e lei mi ha risposto "che dato che non stiamo più insieme non ha da rendermi conto di come passa la notte".
> Io allora dopo una lunga meditazione le ho risposto :
> ...



Bastava il punto 11. 
Il resto le dà troppa importanza.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Cosi' pero' non si leggono gli orari degli altri.



Così fai capire al mondo che hai qualcosa da nascondere.
Usa line e fai prima.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono giovane perché mi avvicino alla quarantina.
> 
> Per la questione dell'ex fidanzato non ho esagerato perché lei stessa domenica me l'ha detto. Io ho tirato in ballo la questione che lei aveva tradito carnalmente l'ex fidanzato con un suo amico, un tipo che era in crisi con la propria compagna oltretutto madre del proprio figlio. Lei mi ha giustificato il tradimento dell'ex con il fatto che non lo amava e non l'aveva mai amato, ma ci viveva insieme per convenienza e perché avevano gli stessi interessi e le stesse passioni, quindi era una persona piacevole da frequentare. Verso la fine della loro storia so che lui le ha chiesto di sposarla e lei non condivideva la decisione e quindi tergiversava. Mi ha detto che non ce la faceva a mollarlo e così l'ha tradito così la storia è finita. Però mi ha anche ammesso che tradiva l'ex con una storia di sesso virtuale o telefonico sempre con gente lontana circa 700 km. Quando stava ancora con l'ex fidanzato mi aveva confessato che quando tornava a casa doveva bloccare le sue numerose conoscenze perché le facevano avances o battute spinte e l'ex era molto geloso e si infastidiva. Oltrettutto quando stava ancora con l'ex è uscita parecchie volte con me e mi ha sempre fatto capire che ci sarebbe stata. L'ex era ovviamente all'ignaro del fatto che usciva e mi frequentava dato che abitavano distanti.
> 
> Diciamo che ho il sospetto che sia una persona che intrattiene varie relazioni perché le piace essere corteggiata e al centro dell'attenzione. In questo anno però mi ha detto che era innamorata di me, e che prima di me si era innamorata solo di un altra persona in vita sua. Che voleva mettere su famiglia e avere un figlio da me. Probabilmente mi ha solo usato perché l'ho sempre aiutata in tutte le cose materiali, ed era lontana dalla sua famiglia e quindi si sentiva sola. L'altro giorno piangendo diceva che non mi ha mai preso per il culo. Fatico a credere a questa sua affermazione


Non ho capito che dubbi tu abbia. Lei ti ha fatto capire e ora ti ha detto che persona sia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Non avevo letto gli 11 punti.
Sei un grande!


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sono tattiche di manipolazione


Cosa intendi con dicendo che sono tecniche di manipolazione ? Spiegami meglio.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo essendo innamorato ho sempre minimizzato in suoi comportamenti "strani" trovando da me una giustificazione plausibile. Ho subito per mesi questi suoi comportamenti. Andavamo a cena e lei passava la serata su whatsapp, andavamo al cinema e lei passava la serata su whatsapp. Alcune volte all'una di notte le sono arrivati dei messaggi su whatsapp le ho chiesto chi era che le scriveva a quell'ora e lei mi ha risposto "non te lo dico". La nostra relazione era costellata da questi misteri. Le ho detto più volte che a me una situazione del genere non andava bene e alle mie domande di essere chiara lei proscrastinava sempre il fornirmi una spiegazione. 
C'erano troppe cose illogiche in ciò che raccontava.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo letto gli 11 punti.
> Sei un grande!


Grandissimo, proprio.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo essendo innamorato ho sempre minimizzato in suoi comportamenti "strani" trovando da me una giustificazione plausibile. Ho subito per mesi questi suoi comportamenti. *Andavamo a cena e lei passava la serata su whatsapp, andavamo al cinema e lei passava la serata su whatsapp. Alcune volte all'una di notte le sono arrivati dei messaggi su whatsapp le ho chiesto chi era che le scriveva a quell'ora e lei mi ha risposto "non te lo dico". *La nostra relazione era costellata da questi misteri. Le ho detto più volte che a me una situazione del genere non andava bene e alle mie domande di essere chiara lei proscrastinava sempre il fornirmi una spiegazione.
> C'erano troppe cose illogiche in ciò che raccontava.



Ma è una cretina.
Ma secondo te se una è un minimo neurodotata si mette a messaggiare davanti a te costantemente con un amante?
Se era l'amante... ovviamente, e non dei gruppi di amiche...


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è una cretina.
> Ma secondo te se una è un minimo neurodotata si mette a messaggiare davanti a te costantemente con un amante?
> Se era l'amante... ovviamente, e non dei gruppi di amiche...


Spesso si faceva anche i selfie e li spediva a questa persona. Ho sbirciato più volte il nome di questa persona sul suo cellulare anche se lei lo teneva inclinato per evitare che io vedessi e con lo sguardo guardava se la osservavo. 
Quando andavamo a cena fotografava i piatti per spedirli a questo tipo. 
Era un amante virtuale, probabilmente vivevano la loro storia sul cellulare scambiandosi foto, sensazioni, commenti su come vivevano le loro vite separati. 
tristissimo che lo facesse con me che diceva che ero il suo ragazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Spesso si faceva anche i selfie e li spediva a questa persona. Ho sbirciato più volte il nome di questa persona sul suo cellulare anche se lei lo teneva inclinato per evitare che io vedessi e con lo sguardo guardava se la osservavo.
> Quando andavamo a cena fotografava i piatti per spedirli a questo tipo.
> Era un amante virtuale, probabilmente vivevano la loro storia sul cellulare scambiandosi foto, sensazioni, commenti su come vivevano le loro vite separati.
> tristissimo che lo facesse con me che diceva che ero il suo ragazzo.


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Spesso si faceva anche i selfie e li spediva a questa persona. Ho sbirciato più volte il nome di questa persona sul suo cellulare anche se lei lo teneva inclinato per evitare che io vedessi e con lo sguardo guardava se la osservavo.
> Quando andavamo a cena fotografava i piatti per spedirli a questo tipo.
> Era un amante virtuale, probabilmente vivevano la loro storia sul cellulare scambiandosi foto, sensazioni, commenti su come vivevano le loro vite separati.
> tristissimo che lo facesse con me che diceva che ero il suo ragazzo.



davvero sconcertante, lei non ha nemmeno un minimo di educazione, non so come hai fatto a non mollarla lì da sola al ristorante


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> *Purtroppo essendo innamorato ho sempre minimizzato in suoi comportamenti "strani" trovando da me una giustificazione plausibile.* Ho subito per mesi questi suoi comportamenti. Andavamo a cena e lei passava la serata su whatsapp, andavamo al cinema e lei passava la serata su whatsapp. Alcune volte all'una di notte le sono arrivati dei messaggi su whatsapp le ho chiesto chi era che le scriveva a quell'ora e lei mi ha risposto "non te lo dico". La nostra relazione era costellata da questi misteri. Le ho detto più volte che a me una situazione del genere non andava bene e alle mie domande di essere chiara lei proscrastinava sempre il fornirmi una spiegazione.
> C'erano troppe cose illogiche in ciò che raccontava.


Ma guarda che lei c'entra un gran poco. 

Sei tu che hai accettato di essere trattato in quel modo. 
Sei tu che non ti sei dato importanza in tutta questa storia. 

Lei è semplicemente entrata in questo tuo non considerarti importante. 
E ha giocato negli spazi in cui ha trovato spazio per giocare. 

E il punto, al di là di lei, è che se tu continui a pensare a lei e non al fatto che hai accettato comportamenti che non ti stavano bene, la prossima che incontri sarà una che farà le stesse cose. Perchè tu per primo non ti metti al centro della tua vita. E tolleri comportamenti che non ti stanno bene. 

io se fossi in te userei questa storia per imparare a non trattarti più come ti sei trattato. Ossia con poco rispetto. 
Lei è solo conseguente. Alla scarsa considerazione che hai di te.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lei c'entra un gran poco.
> 
> Sei tu che hai accettato di essere trattato in quel modo.
> Sei tu che non ti sei dato importanza in tutta questa storia.
> ...


Purtroppo l'Amore fa fare brutte cose. Non mi era mai capitato prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'Amore fa fare brutte cose. Non mi era mai capitato prima.


Scusa, ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quanti anni hai?


Mi sembra che diceva di averne una quarantina, e lei quasi anche....


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'Amore fa fare brutte cose. Non mi era mai capitato prima.



L'amore è un buon motivo per farsi trattare di merda??


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sembra che diceva di averne una quarantina, e lei quasi anche....


Ah. Allora è un imbecille totale. E bene faceva lei.


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> *Purtroppo l'Amore fa fare brutte cose*. Non mi era mai capitato prima.


Se sei disposto a subire qualsiasi angheria per quello che tu chiami amore, gran bassa stima hai di te stsso.
Se lei ti tratta così e tu accetti significa che in fondo pensi di meritartelo.

Un po' di spina dorsale, un bel vaffanculo no?


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se sei disposto a subire qualsiasi angheria per quello che tu chiami amore, gran bassa stima hai di te stsso.
> Se lei ti tratta così e tu accetti significa che in fondo pensi di meritartelo.
> 
> Un po' di spina dorsale, un bel vaffanculo no?


il vaffanculo c'è stato. leggi qualche messaggio fa.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Allora è un imbecille totale. E bene faceva lei.


grazie per il commento e per il tuo rispetto.


----------



## ivanl (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> grazie per il commento e per il tuo rispetto.


abituati, lo fa con tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> grazie per il commento e per il tuo rispetto.


Prego. Adesso in undici punti spiega bene, sacro vincolo dell'amore a parte, come cazzo è possibile per un qualsiasi adulto non palesemente imbecille/inabile/mentecatto ridursi così. A scrivere undici punti ad una perfetta troia da monta (virtuale) giustificandosi perfino per aver chiesto lumi circa la sua attività chattarola notturna, non avendone peraltro manco diritto alcuno. Imbecille coglione.


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> il vaffanculo c'è stato. leggi qualche messaggio fa.


Mi sembra anche che lei torni alla carica ogni tanto (o mi confondo?) e tu lei dai spago......
intendevo uno stacco totale.
Capisco che è una questione caratteriale, ma credo che se non stacchi rischi di tirarti dietro sta zavorra per un sacco di tempo.........


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sembra anche che lei torni alla carica ogni tanto (o mi confondo?) e tu lei dai spago......
> intendevo uno stacco totale.
> Capisco che è una questione caratteriale, ma credo che se non stacchi rischi di tirarti dietro sta zavorra per un sacco di tempo.........


E più che altro se è L'Amore unhappy::unhappy la giustificazione, rischia di fare e rifare la stessa dinamica, che è sua. Non dell'altra. 

E rischia di continuare a dipendere dai comportamenti altrui anzichè dai propri. Questa è la zavorra peggiore.

Quella parola, e l'immaginario legato, fa più danni di una petroliera rovesciata in mare!!! Bisognerebbe eliminarla dal vocabolario!


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sembra anche che lei torni alla carica ogni tanto (o mi confondo?) e tu lei dai spago......
> intendevo uno stacco totale.
> Capisco che è una questione caratteriale, ma credo che se non stacchi rischi di tirarti dietro sta zavorra per un sacco di tempo.........


c'è stato stacco totale.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> c'è stato stacco totale.


Sull'onda dell'orgoglio ferito. 

Ma se ancora dai la colpa all'Amore, anzichè assumerti te stesso. Che sia lei o un'altra, rischi di riprodurre le stesse dinamiche. Con te stesso. Gli altri sono solo una conseguenza


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E più che altro se è L'Amore unhappy::unhappy la giustificazione, rischia di fare e rifare la stessa dinamica, che è sua. Non dell'altra.
> 
> E rischia di continuare a dipendere dai comportamenti altrui anzichè dai propri. Questa è la zavorra peggiore.
> 
> Quella parola, e l'immaginario legato, fa più danni di una petroliera rovesciata in mare!!! Bisognerebbe eliminarla dal vocabolario!


Vabbè, tu sei un pc che cazzo ne capisci. Da un estremo all'altro, questo qui che non capisce un cazzo e tu che senza una scheda perforata infilata da qualche parte (vedi tu dove) non ti girano le bobine e manco connetti.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, tu sei un pc che cazzo ne capisci. Da un estremo all'altro, questo qui che non capisce un cazzo e tu che senza una scheda perforata infilata da qualche parte (vedi tu dove) non ti girano le bobine e manco connetti.


Un vaffanculo con AMMMore e un bacio Joey.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> c'è stato stacco totale.


E ora cerca di mantenerlo, evitando qualsiasi contatto con lei


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Cosa intendi con dicendo che sono tecniche di manipolazione ? Spiegami meglio.


Ovviamente prendila con le pinze visto che non conosco ne' te ne' lei, pero' mi ha dato l'impressione di un comportamento intenzionalmente volto a tenerti sulle spine.
Questi tipi di comportamenti abbassano le difese e possono persino arrivare a creare vere e proprie ossessioni. Se fai qualche ricerca su internet potresti trovare qualcosa.  Anche il comportamento ondeggiante, il lascia e piglia, se perseguito con constanza puo' diventare manipolatorio.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ovviamente prendila con le pinze visto che non conosco ne' te ne' lei, pero' mi ha dato l'impressione di un comportamento intenzionalmente volto a tenerti sulle spine.
> Questi tipi di comportamenti abbassano le difese e possono persino arrivare a creare vere e proprie ossessioni. Se fai qualche ricerca su internet potresti trovare qualcosa.  Anche il comportamento ondeggiante, il lascia e piglia, se perseguito con constanza puo' diventare manipolatorio.


Non capisco chi avrebbe dovuto manipolare chi.


----------



## Tradito? (17 Luglio 2015)

Vabbe' mi saro' sbagliato


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ovviamente prendila con le pinze visto che non conosco ne' te ne' lei, pero' mi ha dato l'impressione di un comportamento intenzionalmente volto a tenerti sulle spine.
> Questi tipi di comportamenti abbassano le difese e possono persino arrivare a creare vere e proprie ossessioni. Se fai qualche ricerca su internet potresti trovare qualcosa.  Anche il comportamento ondeggiante, il lascia e piglia, se perseguito con constanza puo' diventare manipolatorio.


Che i comportamenti manipolatori esistano, è fuor di discussione. 
Ma non si può incidere sull'altro. 

Che poi se uno/una è manipolatorio è un problema suo.

Il punto è non lasciarsi manipolare e riconoscere non tanto i comportamenti dell'altro, che se si finisce in quello non se ne esce più perchè ogni comportamento può essere giustificato e spiegato in mille mila modi, ma i propri. 

Il punto è sentire quando il comportamento dell'altro non fa bene. E avere una sufficiente considerazione di sè e un sufficiente spazio di autonomia da dire "vaffanculo". E anche aggiungerci un calcio in culo se serve.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che i comportamenti manipolatori esistano, è fuor di discussione.
> Ma non si può incidere sull'altro.
> 
> Che poi se uno/una è manipolatorio è un problema suo.
> ...


Per la carità comportamenti manipolatori ne avrà anche avuti nel senso che era molto brava a chiedere e a farsi fare fare i vari lavori di cui aveva necessità. Le ho detto anche un sacco di no.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Per la carità comportamenti manipolatori ne avrà anche avuti nel senso che era molto brava a chiedere e a farsi fare fare i vari lavori di cui aveva necessità. Le ho detto anche un sacco di no.


Ma non è lei la questione. 

Sei tu. che ti sei fatto trattare male. 

E non per colpevolizzarti. Ma per imparare.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è lei la questione.
> 
> Sei tu. che ti sei fatto trattare male.
> 
> E non per colpevolizzarti. Ma per imparare.


Ma si l'ho capito perfettamente. Ho lasciato correre troppe cose pensando/sperando/credendo che cambiasse e questo è il grande errore che ho fatto. 
Negli ultimi due mesi però mi sono ribellato e hanno cominciato a fioccare i vaffanculo da parte mia. Quando mi contattava alle 7 di mattina con un lavoro che dovevamo fare, quando non mi contattava affatto pur essendo online 12 ore al giorno, quando mi diceva che dovevo guardarle urgentemente un lavoro che doveva fare lei. Circa un mese fa le ho fatto un discorso molto chiaro in cui le ho detto di scegliere tra il virtuale e me, lei come sempre ha spostato avanti la conversazione, ha cominciato a tirare fuori scuse dire che aveva malessere interiore e questi rapporti online la aiutavano, che lei avrebbe provato a cambiare. Era un discorso di convenienza da parte sua, tanto non ha cambiato niente. Il cellulare lo tirava fuori di meno, e quando lo tirava fuori diceva che era per messaggiare con sua madre ma io sono praticamente convinto che non era così. A questo punto ho cominciato a fargli notare queste sue incongruenze. Quando l'ho palesemente vista mandare una foto al suo amante virtuale (su cui avevo sospetti ma su cui lei non mi aveva ancora ammesso niente) gliel'ho detto che avevo visto e lei mi ha risposto che avremmo dovuto affrontare la discussione nei giorni successivi perché adesso non ne aveva voglia. 
Poi ho preteso una spiegazione e le cose sono uscite. Alla fine prima di andarmene mi ha detto che ha sbagliato ad ammettermi tutto perché tra noi le cose sarebbero funzionate se avesse negato tutto quanto. Io sono andato senza girarmi più.


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Ma si l'ho capito perfettamente. Ho lasciato correre troppe cose pensando/sperando/credendo che cambiasse e questo è il grande errore che ho fatto.
> Negli ultimi due mesi però mi sono ribellato e hanno cominciato a fioccare i vaffanculo da parte mia. Quando mi contattava alle 7 di mattina con un lavoro che dovevamo fare, quando non mi contattava affatto pur essendo online 12 ore al giorno, quando mi diceva che dovevo guardarle urgentemente un lavoro che doveva fare lei. Circa un mese fa le ho fatto un discorso molto chiaro in cui le ho detto di scegliere tra il virtuale e me, lei come sempre ha spostato avanti la conversazione, ha cominciato a tirare fuori scuse dire che aveva malessere interiore e questi rapporti online la aiutavano, che lei avrebbe provato a cambiare. Era un discorso di convenienza da parte sua, tanto non ha cambiato niente. Il cellulare lo tirava fuori di meno, e quando lo tirava fuori diceva che era per messaggiare con sua madre ma io sono praticamente convinto che non era così. A questo punto ho cominciato a fargli notare queste sue incongruenze. *Quando l'ho palesemente vista mandare una foto al suo amante virtuale (su cui avevo sospetti ma su cui lei non mi aveva ancora ammesso niente) gliel'ho detto che avevo visto e lei mi ha risposto che avremmo dovuto affrontare la discussione nei giorni successivi perché adesso non ne aveva voglia. *
> Poi ho preteso una spiegazione e le cose sono uscite. Alla fine prima di andarmene mi ha detto che ha sbagliato ad ammettermi tutto perché tra noi le cose sarebbero funzionate se avesse negato tutto quanto. Io sono andato senza girarmi più.


Non puoi fare niente. Più la controlli, più ne vorrai parlare, più la legherai all'altro... fosse anche una figurina virtuale o un cerebroleso che non sa mettere tre parole in fila. 

Vuoi un modo per "riavere" indietro tua moglie? Onora il tuo nome e comincia a pensare ad ALTRE. 
Che te ne frega che è on line 12 ore al giorno e non ti contatta? Tu stai parlando con un'altra.
Che te ne frega che voglia dei lavori da te? Tu hai i tuoi pensieri. 

Insomma gettala tra le braccia dell'altro e quando si starà stufata di lui (e succederà tra 6-7-8 mesi o un anno e mezzo al massimo), tornerà da te e a quel punto la tua considerazione deve sudarsela, si spera, poiché nel frattempo sarai diventato un uomo e avrai smesso di riconoscerti così poco valore. In ogni caso, tu ci avrai guadagnato. 
Altrimenti, costringila a vivere in modo "sano" il vostro matrimonio (con le lamentele, le incazzature e gli atteggiamenti da marito-che-vuole-salvare-la-famiglia) e quello che otterrai sarà solo che rimpiazzerà il suo "amante" virtuale con un altro, e diventerà sempre più brava a mentire, manipolarti e nascondersi.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Non puoi fare niente. Più la controlli, più ne vorrai parlare, più la legherai all'altro... fosse anche una figurina virtuale o un cerebroleso che non sa mettere tre parole in fila.
> 
> Vuoi un modo per "riavere" indietro tua moglie? Onora il tuo nome e comincia a pensare ad ALTRE.
> Che te ne frega che è on line 12 ore al giorno e non ti contatta? Tu stai parlando con un'altra.
> ...


non era mia moglie (fortunatamente) All'inizio ho ragionato come dici tu, dato che sono perfettamente conscio che mettere delle proibizioni aumenta solo il gusto verso il proibito ho cercato di lasciare correre senza fare troppe domande semmai solo buttare qualche battuta. Ho provato a farla ingelosire, ma senza nessun effetto. Come hanno detto alcuni utenti del forum era lei che non era adatta per la monogamia. Fortunatamente l'ho capito dopo un anno e non dopo essermi sposato o dopo averci fatto un figlio.


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> non era mia moglie (fortunatamente) All'inizio ho ragionato come dici tu, dato che sono perfettamente conscio che mettere delle proibizioni aumenta solo il gusto verso il proibito ho cercato di lasciare correre senza fare troppe domande semmai solo buttare qualche battuta. Ho provato a farla ingelosire, ma senza nessun effetto. Come hanno detto alcuni utenti del forum era lei che non era adatta per la monogamia. Fortunatamente l'ho capito dopo un anno e non dopo essermi sposato o dopo averci fatto un figlio.


Eh no, vedi: non poteva funzionare, perché tu lo facevi in funzione di lei (farla ingelosire, non proibire, ecc).
Se il tuo intento non fosse stato quello di farla ingelosire ma di pensare e agire solo per te stesso, l'effetto sarebbe stato molto diverso. 
A te che la vedi dall'interno, possono sembrare la stessa cosa, quando in realtà sono due atteggiamenti opposti. 
Nel tuo caso, eri schiavo della situazione, delle sue necessità e dei suoi vizi, nel secondo caso saresti stato padrone della tua vita. 
La monogamia (ma dai!) non c'entra nulla, è controproducente attribuire un fallimento a un "difetto" dell'altro, che tra l'altro potevi cogliere sin dal principio... non serve a niente e ti costringe a ripetere i tuoi errori. 
Comunque, se hai realizzato che non è donna per te, hai già fatto dei passi in avanti. Immagino, dunque, che la chiuderai realmente fuori dalla tua vita e che non ci sia bisogno di dirti che devi preoccuparti esclusivamente della considerazione che hai di te stesso.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Eh no, vedi: non poteva funzionare, *perché tu lo facevi in funzione di lei *(farla ingelosire, non proibire, ecc).
> Se il tuo intento non fosse stato quello di farla ingelosire ma di pensare e agire solo per te stesso, l'effetto sarebbe stato molto diverso.
> A te che la vedi dall'interno, possono sembrare la stessa cosa, quando in realtà sono due atteggiamenti opposti.
> Nel tuo caso, eri schiavo della situazione, delle sue necessità e dei suoi vizi, nel secondo caso saresti stato padrone della tua vita.
> ...


Quoto con inchino.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Come hanno detto alcuni utenti del forum era lei che non era adatta per la monogamia. Fortunatamente l'ho capito dopo un anno e non dopo essermi sposato o dopo averci fatto un figlio.


Se l'hai davvero capìto e non ti sta bene, buon pro ti faccia.


----------



## Rocco_365 (17 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se l'hai davvero capìto e non ti sta bene, buon pro ti faccia.


Guarda, domenica scorsa nella lunga discussione io le ho fatto notare che se teneva a me e mi amava come non smetteva di giurare avrebbe pensato di chiudere con l'amante virtuale. Mi ha detto che ci aveva già pensato ma che l'indomani l'avrebbe fatto ( sempre domani) e che doveva telefonare a questo tipo. Io le fatto notare che se amava lui poteva chiudere con me. L'indomani l'amante troneggiava ancora tra gli amici di facebook e quando mi ha cercato in lacrime le ho fatto notare che secondo me lei non ce la faceva a staccare con questo tipo. Ha negato e poi ammesso e mi ha detto che non sapeva perché. Il martedí identica situazione. Secondo me non l'avrebbe mai scaricato. Tuttalpiú mi avrebbe detto che l'aveva scaricato e poi l'avrebbe sentito di nascosto.
Fosse stata coerente con il fatto che diceva di amarmi penso lo avrebbe scaricato subito.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Guarda, domenica scorsa nella lunga discussione io le ho fatto notare che se teneva a me e mi amava come non smetteva di giurare avrebbe pensato di chiudere con l'amante virtuale. Mi ha detto che ci aveva già pensato ma che l'indomani l'avrebbe fatto ( sempre domani) e che doveva telefonare a questo tipo. Io le fatto notare che se amava lui poteva chiudere con me. L'indomani l'amante troneggiava ancora tra gli amici di facebook e quando mi ha cercato in lacrime le ho fatto notare che secondo me lei non ce la faceva a staccare con questo tipo. Ha negato e poi ammesso e mi ha detto che non sapeva perché. Il martedí identica situazione. Secondo me non l'avrebbe mai scaricato. Tuttalpiú mi avrebbe detto che l'aveva scaricato e poi l'avrebbe sentito di nascosto.
> Fosse stata coerente con il fatto che diceva di amarmi penso lo avrebbe scaricato subito.


Perfetto.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Luglio 2015)

Sei già conscio del rischio che hai corso. Manda giù il rospo e fanne lezione di vita, che non guasta mai! 

Un appunto però mi sento di farlo: hai conosciuto lei nei panni di una donna infedele, e stavi con lei nella speranza  che con te sarebbe cambiata. La prossima volta fa attenzione a relazionarti con una  donna più affine a te, dopo i 30 penso che si possano smussare gli angoli, ma non cambiare del tutto!  Poi soprattutto se l'altra parte non ne sente il bisogno. 

Benvenuto ad ogni modo!


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Luglio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sei già conscio del rischio che hai corso. Manda giù il rospo e fanne lezione di vita, che non guasta mai!
> 
> Un appunto però mi sento di farlo: hai conosciuto lei nei panni di una donna infedele, e stavi con lei nella speranza  che con te sarebbe cambiata. La prossima volta fa attenzione a relazionarti con una  donna più affine a te, dopo i 30 penso che si possano smussare gli angoli, ma non cambiare del tutto!  Poi soprattutto se l'altra parte non ne sente il bisogno.
> 
> Benvenuto ad ogni modo!


grazie a tutti per il sostegno !


----------



## Rocco_365 (21 Luglio 2015)

Vorrei ancora fare un piccolo resoconto di quello che mi è successo. 

Avete perfettamente ragione voi in molte cose. Ho tollerato troppi comportamenti anomali di questa ragazza. Li ho tollerati per mesi, sempre con la paura che a dirle qualcosa si sarebbe stufata di me. Mi sono bevuto le sue bugie, incongruenze, discorsi insensati annientandomi. Potete liberamente insultarmi per questo. 

Che fosse una "furba" in fondo l'ho sempre saputo e una parte di me invece l'ha ignorato essendo fermamente convinto di poterla redimere solo perché lei diceva di essere innamorata. Intratteneva rapporti multipli già quando stava con il precedente fidanzato. Già in quei tempi mi aveva ammesso che lei "è una che non racconta mai tutta la verità, perché è più comodo e veloce non raccontarla".  Poi in fondo andava a dire in giro che l'ex fidanzato l'aveva lasciato perché aveva preso una sbandata per me ... una sbandata talmente forte che mentre io non ci provavo con lei per correttezza verso una persona impegnata, lei si era scopata per un paio di volte quel suo amico tanto bisognoso di affetto perché mollato dalla compagna. Anche lì la giustificazione era che si era ubriacata e aveva perso il controllo. Io non credo che si possa perdere il controllo se non vuoi fare veramente qualcosa ...

Lei esprime un disagio abbastanza forte. In fondo è stata orfana di padre da bambina (con un padre che l'ha abbandonata, da quel che racconta lei, mesi prima di morire quando gli era stato diagnosticato un male incurabile. Lei inoltre era frutto dell'adulterio, perché il padre era sposato con un altra donna e la madre era la segretaria del padre) e poi da bambina ha fatto il giro degli psicanalisti, psicologi, psichiatri. E cinque anni fa sempre a suo dire era diventata dipendente da psicofarmaci. Una persona profondamente infelice insomma. 

Credo che ci sia qualcosa in lei di irrisolto, che mi ero intestardito di risolvere io. Me l'aveva detto lei che tende a innamorarsi di persone irraggiungibili (uomini sposati) perché quelle persone non le potrai mai avere e così loro non potranno mai lasciarla perché la sua paura è quella di essere abbandonata (ma in fondo chi non ha questa paura ?) o tende a vedere in alcuni uomini un surrogato della figura paterna che non ha più. Oltre a questo lei denota una dipendenza patologica dell'essere al centro dell'attenzione maschile, come fosse una bambina viziata, e come se si fosse fermata all'età in cui è mancato il padre. Gli stessi comportamenti infantili li ripete quando eravamo soli giustificando che quella è la sua vera natura e che lei l'ha fatta vedere a poche persone per paura di essere giudicata. 
Ha poi una vera e propria dipendenza dagli smartphone, su cui ossessivamente chatta estraniandosi dalla realtà. 

Oltre a tutto ciò sempre da quello che mi aveva raccontato quando eravamo "migliori amici" ha un conflitto irrisolto con suo primo fidanzato con cui non andava d'accordo ma che ancora adesso a distanza di tempo è il suo fidanzato ideale, e per cui non ammette che sia finita. E un conflitto con la madre, figura pressante e pesante nella sua vita, che ancora adesso a quasi 40 anni le funge ancora da badante. 

Non so perché abbia sempre detto di essere innamorata di me e che sono una persona adatta per fare un figlio. Forse perché sono un bravo ragazzo che l'ha sempre aiutata. Io vengo da un rapporto di convivenza con un altra ragazza durato quasi un decennale e finito nel 2013. Ho incontrato lei proprio alla fine del mio precedente rapporto proprio nel momento più fragile. 
Lei mi ha detto che sa che io l'ho amata più di qualsiasi altra persona in vita sua. Forse era proprio questa convinzione, oltre al fatto che sono stato un buon salvagente per i suoi problemi, a farmi tenere sempre in stand-by mentre lei molto allegramente si faceva le sue storie virtuali e forse reali. 

Ok tutto questo va bene, ma io non posso permettermi di farmi rovinare l'esistenza da una persona infelice che vede nel sesso il nirvana per i suoi problemi, e abbraccia rapporti reali o virtuali per sentirsi sempre viva e al centro dell'attenzione.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Vorrei ancora fare un piccolo resoconto di quello che mi è successo.
> 
> Avete perfettamente ragione voi in molte cose. Ho tollerato troppi comportamenti anomali di questa ragazza. Li ho tollerati per mesi, sempre con la paura che a dirle qualcosa si sarebbe stufata di me. Mi sono bevuto le sue bugie, incongruenze, discorsi insensati annientandomi. Potete liberamente insultarmi per questo.
> 
> ...


Infatti, mentre leggevo la tua storia pensavo soprattutto a quanto questa donna debba essere infelice.
MA : la sua infelicità non deve riguardarti.
Alla fin fine, tutti i comportamenti umani (compresi omicidi infanticidi  femminicidi e persino genocidi) sono riconducibili  a traumi del passato e disagi nel presente.
Segui i consigli di chi ti ha invitato a rimanere concentrato su di te e non cercare di capire le ragioni che la conducono a comportarsi in modo alienato.
Perché a naso mi sembri ancora vulnerabile e rischi di ricaderci.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti, mentre leggevo la tua storia pensavo soprattutto a quanto questa donna debba essere infelice.
> MA : la sua infelicità non deve riguardarti.
> *Alla fin fine, tutti i comportamenti umani (compresi omicidi infanticidi  femminicidi e persino genocidi) sono riconducibili  a traumi del passato e disagi nel presente.*
> Segui i consigli di chi ti ha invitato a rimanere concentrato su di te e non cercare di capire le ragioni che la conducono a comportarsi in modo alienato.
> Perché a naso mi sembri ancora vulnerabile e rischi di ricaderci.


Ah bè.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti, mentre leggevo la tua storia pensavo soprattutto a quanto questa donna debba essere infelice.
> *MA : la sua infelicità non deve riguardarti.*
> *Alla fin fine, tutti i comportamenti umani (compresi omicidi infanticidi  femminicidi e persino genocidi) sono riconducibili  a traumi del passato e disagi nel presente.*
> Segui i consigli di chi ti ha invitato a rimanere concentrato su di te e non cercare di capire le ragioni che la conducono a comportarsi in modo alienato.
> Perché a naso mi sembri ancora vulnerabile e rischi di ricaderci.



Infatti...e le crocerossine (applicato anche al maschile) lasciamole fare a loro o, al massimo, alle loro madri!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Diciamo che quando si conosce una persona che rappresenta se stessa nel modo in cui, a parole e con i fatti, lo ha fatto questa donna si evita di iniziare una relazione.
Ragiona su te stesso e sul perché in età adulta hai trovato interessante questo rapporto.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti, mentre leggevo la tua storia pensavo soprattutto a quanto questa donna debba essere infelice.
> MA : la sua infelicità non deve riguardarti.
> *Alla fin fine, tutti i comportamenti umani (compresi omicidi infanticidi  femminicidi e persino genocidi) sono riconducibili  a traumi del passato e disagi nel presente.*
> Segui i consigli di chi ti ha invitato a rimanere concentrato su di te e non cercare di capire le ragioni che la conducono a comportarsi in modo alienato.
> Perché a naso mi sembri ancora vulnerabile e rischi di ricaderci.



tu dici? io non credo che debba esserci necessariamente un trauma


----------



## Rocco_365 (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Diciamo che quando si conosce una persona che rappresenta se stessa nel modo in cui, a parole e con i fatti, lo ha fatto questa donna si evita di iniziare una relazione.*
> Ragiona su te stesso e sul perché in età adulta hai trovato interessante questo rapporto.


.

interessante, puoi argomentare meglio ?


----------



## Rocco_365 (29 Luglio 2015)

Vi aggiorno su cosa è successo. 
L'avevo bloccata ma poi lei tramite l'unico canale di comunicazione ancora aperto mi ha scritto che stava male e che voleva un dialogo con me. Gliel'ho concesso. venerdì dopo due settimane ha voluto rivedermi anche se io ero scettico, abbiamo parlato ma lei non sembrava totalmente convinta. Domenica ci siamo ancora sentiti, lunedì pure. Da lunedì sera silenzio più profondo tolto un buonanotte. ieri non mi ha parlato tutto il giorno, tranne un paio di telefonate ieri sera in cui diceva che era stato un errore rivederci perché "qualcosa si è rotto". I motivi per cui quel qualcosa si è rotto sono i più strampalati dal fatto che non prova più nulla per me anche se mi vuole bene, al fatto che in questo momento non vuole una storia seria (da notare che era lei che insistentemente mi chiedeva di sposarci e di fare un figlio, soli due mesi dopo che ci siamo messi insieme), dal fatto che magari ci sposiamo e poi mi lascia, al fatto che dice che non abbiamo più dialogo perché non abbiamo gli stessi interessi. Insomma l'unico punto fermo è che non stiamo più insieme.


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Vi aggiorno su cosa è successo.
> L'avevo bloccata ma poi lei tramite l'unico canale di comunicazione ancora aperto mi ha scritto che stava male e che voleva un dialogo con me. Gliel'ho concesso. venerdì dopo due settimane ha voluto rivedermi anche se io ero scettico, abbiamo parlato ma lei non sembrava totalmente convinta. Domenica ci siamo ancora sentiti, lunedì pure. Da lunedì sera silenzio più profondo tolto un buonanotte. ieri non mi ha parlato tutto il giorno, tranne un paio di telefonate ieri sera in cui diceva che era stato un errore rivederci perché "qualcosa si è rotto". I motivi per cui quel qualcosa si è rotto sono i più strampalati dal fatto che non prova più nulla per me anche se mi vuole bene, al fatto che in questo momento non vuole una storia seria (da notare che era lei che insistentemente mi chiedeva di sposarci e di fare un figlio, soli due mesi dopo che ci siamo messi insieme), dal fatto che magari ci sposiamo e poi mi lascia, al fatto che dice che non abbiamo più dialogo perché non abbiamo gli stessi interessi. Insomma l'unico punto fermo è che non stiamo più insieme.


Rocco, a posto cosi'!


----------



## Rocco_365 (29 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Rocco, a posto cosi'!


certo a parte il dolore, è tutto a posto.


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> certo a parte il dolore, è tutto a posto.


rileggi quel che scrivi e guardalo come se fossi un tuo amico: ti passa prima


----------



## sheldon (29 Luglio 2015)

*Rocco*

Ti ha preso in giro,in tutti i sensi,e tu continui a darle retta,probabilmente lo fara' ancora,ma non cambiera',tira fuori un po di orgoglio e non azzerbinarti.


----------



## Rocco_365 (29 Luglio 2015)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ti ha preso in giro,in tutti i sensi,e tu continui a darle retta,probabilmente lo fara' ancora,ma non cambiera',tira fuori un po di orgoglio e non azzerbinarti.


hai ragione anche tu. probabilmente mi ha preso in giro e anche tanto. 
i primi tempi in cui stavamo insieme ha passato la notte col suo ex, ha passato fior di nottate a parlare con suoi spasimanti, mi tradito sicuramente virtualmente e magari anche fisicamente. 
hai ragione tu.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> hai ragione anche tu. probabilmente mi ha preso in giro e anche tanto.
> i primi tempi in cui stavamo insieme ha passato la notte col suo ex, ha passato fior di nottate a parlare con suoi spasimanti, mi tradito sicuramente virtualmente e magari anche fisicamente.
> hai ragione tu.


E mi chiedi di argomentare?


----------



## Rocco_365 (30 Luglio 2015)

Sto male


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sto male


Spiega


----------



## Rocco_365 (1 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega


É da mercoledí che l'ho bloccata su tutti canali di comunicazione. Sto abbastanza male a pensare ciò che eravamo e non siamo più. Penso peró che l'unica cosa giusta da fare sia stato interrompere le comunicazioni perché avrei continuato a farmi del male a continuare a sentirla come lei voleva. Mi sarei illuso e come mi avete detto sarei diventato solo uno zerbino.
La mia parte razionale é conscia che la cosa migliore é che sia finita. Sono conscio che era enormemente insicura del suo potere seduttivo, che viveva la sua femminilità in modo nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, che aveva una probabile dipendenza dall'apprezzamento altrui. Tutto questo si traduceva in un grande egoismo. In un anno non si é mai interessata di come stavo io, di cosa provavo. In un anno ha sempre deciso lei quando vederci e quando prendersi il tempo per i suoi impegni. Il rapporto era fortemente sbilanciato. Colpa anche mia che l'ho lasciata fare. Tanto non sarebbe durata perché i nostri modi di pensare erano troppo dissimili : io che pensavo ad una famiglia e lei che era spaventata dai rapporti duraturi. Le sue parole dell'ultima conversazione che abbiamo avuto dicevano che non voleva più un rapporto serio come quello che aveva con me, adesso vuole leggerezza.
Sto male perché ero innamorato e in cosí poco tempo non sono ancora riuscito a cancellare il sentimento. Spero che il tempo me la faccia dimenticare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> É da mercoledí che l'ho bloccata su tutti canali di comunicazione. Sto abbastanza male a pensare ciò che eravamo e non siamo più. Penso peró che l'unica cosa giusta da fare sia stato interrompere le comunicazioni perché avrei continuato a farmi del male a continuare a sentirla come lei voleva. Mi sarei illuso e come mi avete detto sarei diventato solo uno zerbino.
> La mia parte razionale é conscia che la cosa migliore é che sia finita. Sono conscio che era enormemente insicura del suo potere seduttivo, che viveva la sua femminilità in modo nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, che aveva una probabile dipendenza dall'apprezzamento altrui. Tutto questo si traduceva in un grande egoismo. In un anno non si é mai interessata di come stavo io, di cosa provavo. In un anno ha sempre deciso lei quando vederci e quando prendersi il tempo per i suoi impegni. Il rapporto era fortemente sbilanciato. Colpa anche mia che l'ho lasciata fare. Tanto non sarebbe durata perché i nostri modi di pensare erano troppo dissimili : io che pensavo ad una famiglia e lei che era spaventata dai rapporti duraturi. Le sue parole dell'ultima conversazione che abbiamo avuto dicevano che non voleva più un rapporto serio come quello che aveva con me, adesso vuole leggerezza.
> Sto male perché ero innamorato e in cosí poco tempo non sono ancora riuscito a cancellare il sentimento. Spero che il tempo me la faccia dimenticare.


Leggi il thread innamorarsi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2015)

fatti una buona birra.


----------



## feather (2 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatti una buona birra.


Ho l'impressione che se ne dovrà fare tante di birre. Ma tante tante. 
Nel caso può passare ai superalcolici.


----------



## spleen (2 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> É da mercoledí che l'ho bloccata su tutti canali di comunicazione. Sto abbastanza male *a pensare ciò che eravamo e non siamo più*. Penso peró che l'unica cosa giusta da fare sia stato interrompere le comunicazioni perché avrei continuato a farmi del male a continuare a sentirla come lei voleva. Mi sarei illuso e come mi avete detto sarei diventato solo uno zerbino.
> La mia parte razionale é conscia che la cosa migliore é che sia finita. Sono conscio che era enormemente insicura del suo potere seduttivo, che viveva la sua femminilità in modo nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, che aveva una probabile dipendenza dall'apprezzamento altrui. Tutto questo si traduceva in un grande egoismo. In un anno non si é mai interessata di come stavo io, di cosa provavo. In un anno ha sempre deciso lei quando vederci e quando prendersi il tempo per i suoi impegni. Il rapporto era fortemente sbilanciato. Colpa anche mia che l'ho lasciata fare. Tanto non sarebbe durata perché i nostri modi di pensare erano troppo dissimili : io che pensavo ad una famiglia e lei che era spaventata dai rapporti duraturi. Le sue parole dell'ultima conversazione che abbiamo avuto dicevano che non voleva più un rapporto serio come quello che aveva con me, adesso vuole leggerezza.
> Sto male perché ero innamorato e in cosí poco tempo non sono ancora riuscito a cancellare il sentimento. Spero che il tempo me la faccia dimenticare.


Guarda che forse non siete mai stati un granchè, come rapporto intendo, più che altro era la tua illusione che ti portava a pensarlo.
Eppoi, una che a 40 anni suonati dice di non voler più rapporti seri, eddai, non è più una bambina, lasciala stare, ha una sua idea dei rapporti che mi pare proprio non coincida con la tua. 
Sei incappato in una mina vagante.
Lasciala perdere, il principio è soffrire un poco per disintossicarsi subito da questo rapporto malato per non cadere in un dirupo di casini dopo.
Troverai un'altra.


----------



## Rocco_365 (4 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che forse non siete mai stati un granchè, come rapporto intendo, più che altro era la tua illusione che ti portava a pensarlo.
> Eppoi, una che a 40 anni suonati dice di non voler più rapporti seri, eddai, non è più una bambina, lasciala stare, ha una sua idea dei rapporti che mi pare proprio non coincida con la tua.
> Sei incappato in una mina vagante.
> Lasciala perdere, il principio è soffrire un poco per disintossicarsi subito da questo rapporto malato per non cadere in un dirupo di casini dopo.
> Troverai un'altra.


Una settimana che non la sento più!


----------



## Rocco_365 (14 Agosto 2015)

ultimi sviluppi e credo siano veramente gli ultimi. 

Qualche giorno fa lei mi ha cercato perché era il mio compleanno e mi ha detto che non ce la faceva proprio a non farmi gli auguri dato che ero importante per lei. Poi a ripreso a telefonarmi perché a suo dire le fa bene sentirmi. 

Io ieri sera, quando lei mi ha chiamato, le ho detto che per me non è un bene sentirci perché se non stiamo più insieme è inutile creare ulteriori illusioni. Nuovamente ha sparato un sacco di cazzate tipo che ha la depressione, sta molto male e deve andare da uno psicologo, che in questo momento non ce la fa a pensare a nulla, che questa lei la considera una pausa ma fra un paio di mesi magari torniamo insieme e sarà tutto definitivo, che lei per mesi aveva malessere e questa è la reazione al suo malessere ed è come in lei fosse scoppiata la bomba atomica quindi non prova più nulla per nessuno. 
Poi la parte pietosa perché mi ha detto che lei prova ancora qualcosa per me, ma in questo momento non può pensare di stare con nessuno, vorrebbe tanto  che io l'aspettassi ma sa che non può chiedermelo. Le ho detto che se ami una persona lo capisci, altrimenti è inutile continuare a stare in una condizione così appesa. A me come sempre  le cose che mi dice mi suonano poco aderenti alla realtà perché dopo le immani cazzate raccontatemi in un anno ho poca propensione a credere. Oltretutto nella sua telefonata mentre mi diceva queste cose mangiava cena e poi voleva liquidarmi perché doveva pulire casa (notare che questa ragazza non ha mai pulito casa da quando la conosco, perché ha sempre detto che per lei è un lavoro inutile). Ovviamente si capiva lontano un miglio che voleva chiudere la conversazione perché aveva qualcunaltro da vedere. Infatti nel corso della chiamata i motivi per cui doveva mettere giù erano i più disparati : il suo gatto aveva fame, lei aveva fame (e infatti mangiava mentre parlava ovviamente perché doveva portarsi avanti), doveva far altro, doveva pulire casa ...   

L'ho lasciata parlare e poi alla fine le ho detto che se frequenta altri in questo periodo dovrebbe essere sincera e non dirmi che poi "magari torneremo insieme". La reazione è stata silenzio, pianto isterico, buttare giù la chiamata, richiamarmi, pianto isterico e dirmi che la faccio stare male, buttare giù la chiamata, richiamarmi, pianto isterico, silenzio, dirmi che se frequenta altri lo fa solo per capire se prova ancora qualcosa per me e che frequentare altri serve per capire le cose. Che lei è magnanima e quindi non mi chiede se io frequento altre donne. La mia risposta definitiva è stata un bel vaffanculo, che frequenti chi vuole ma che non venga più a raccontare cazzate a me che tanto come sempre finisce sempre di raccontarmi un sacco di palle. Le ho fatto notare che si è comportata in modo esattamente speculare col suo ex e quindi non posso aspettarmi nulla di nuovo. 

Ovviamente non c'è che dire perché avevate ragione voi dall'inizio. Per questa donna la fedeltà è un impegno troppo grande da mantenere e quindi quando vuole novità o quando magari si palesa all'orizzonte qualcuno che ci prova con lei mette in stand by le situazioni per farsi letteralmente "i cazzi suoi". Per poi richiedere di tornare piangente e costernata quando quel qualcuno chiude la storia di sesso. A quasi quarantanni mi sembra un comportamento patologico.


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> ultimi sviluppi e credo siano veramente gli ultimi.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa lei mi ha cercato perché era il mio compleanno e mi ha detto che non ce la faceva proprio a non farmi gli auguri dato che ero importante per lei. Poi a ripreso a telefonarmi perché a suo dire le fa bene sentirmi.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace ... lascia stare le persone poco stabili (che comunque anche quelle stabili ti possono sorprendere ) ... e buon compleanno ...


----------



## Darty (14 Agosto 2015)

*Rocco*



Rocco_365 ha detto:


> ultimi sviluppi e credo siano veramente gli ultimi.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa lei mi ha cercato perché era il mio compleanno e mi ha detto che non ce la faceva proprio a non farmi gli auguri dato che ero importante per lei. Poi a ripreso a telefonarmi perché a suo dire le fa bene sentirmi.
> 
> ...


Ciao Rocco, da quello che racconti direi che il suo è proprio un comportamento patologico. Stalle lontano, chiudi ogni contatto. Non c'è futuro con una donna così, ti faresti ulteriormente del male. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## spleen (16 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> ultimi sviluppi e credo siano veramente gli ultimi.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa lei mi ha cercato perché era il mio compleanno e mi ha detto che non ce la faceva proprio a non farmi gli auguri dato che ero importante per lei. Poi a ripreso a telefonarmi perché a suo dire le fa bene sentirmi.
> 
> ...


Condivido il pensiero di quelli che ti dicono che il suo è un comportamento con risvolti patologici.
Stanne alla larga, la faccenda comincia a rivelare risvolti davvero pericolosi, credimi, al tuo posto comincerei a ringraziare il cielo di essermi levato di torno un simile problema.

Ad un mio conoscente un rapporto del genere è valso persino una falsa denuncia di stalkering, in quanto la sua ex per fargliera pagare si era inventata persino delle minacce inesistenti, poi tutto è caduto nel vuoto per fortuna.

Buon compleanno comunque.


----------



## talis (23 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> ultimi sviluppi e credo siano veramente gli ultimi.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa lei mi ha cercato perché era il mio compleanno e mi ha detto che non ce la faceva proprio a non farmi gli auguri dato che ero importante per lei. Poi a ripreso a telefonarmi perché a suo dire le fa bene sentirmi.
> 
> ...


Ciao Rocco, 
Io credo che il suo atteggiamento sia dovuto ad una continua ricerca di conferme. Alla fine tu dici di voler chiudere, la mandi a quel paese però se ti chiama, se ti cerca alla fine cedi gratificando quella parte di lei egocentrica e insucura. Stai tranquillo che avrai altri ritorni da gestire perché lei non e' il tipo da perdere il controllo sulle sue relazioni e sui suoi "corteggiatori".  Tu ci sei e lei ogni tanto controlla che sia davvero così. Sii forte e pensa a quanta fortuna hai avuto. Alla fine se lei avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto nasconderti molto meglio le sue "attività'" illecite e tu ti saresti accorto troppo tardi di chi avevi accanto. Quindi ringraziala e guarda avanti alla tua vita


----------



## Rocco_365 (24 Agosto 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Ciao Rocco,
> Io credo che il suo atteggiamento sia dovuto ad una continua ricerca di conferme. Alla fine tu dici di voler chiudere, la mandi a quel paese però se ti chiama, se ti cerca alla fine cedi gratificando quella parte di lei egocentrica e insucura. Stai tranquillo che avrai altri ritorni da gestire perché lei non e' il tipo da perdere il controllo sulle sue relazioni e sui suoi "corteggiatori".  Tu ci sei e lei ogni tanto controlla che sia davvero così. Sii forte e pensa a quanta fortuna hai avuto. Alla fine se lei avesse voluto, avrebbe potuto nasconderti molto meglio le sue "attività'" illecite e tu ti saresti accorto troppo tardi di chi avevi accanto. Quindi ringraziala e guarda avanti alla tua vita


Voi pensate sia narcisismo più o meno patologico ?


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Agosto 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Voi pensate sia narcisismo più o meno patologico ?


Chiamalo come vuoi.
Narcisismo, egocentrismo, egoismo, insicurezza patologica.
Non è un problema che puoi risolvere tu ed è un problema che a te fa solo MALE.


----------



## strato (1 Settembre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> ultimi sviluppi e credo siano veramente gli ultimi.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa lei mi ha cercato perché era il mio compleanno e mi ha detto che non ce la faceva proprio a non farmi gli auguri dato che ero importante per lei. Poi a ripreso a telefonarmi perché a suo dire le fa bene sentirmi.
> 
> ...


Ciao Rocco ti capisco al 100% perchè sono simile a te. Ci vorrà tempo per digerire la faccenda. Tu sei una persona corretta e cerchi sempre di comportari come tale perchè le vuoi ancora bene. Ti consiglio di cercarti un'altra donna, se no non ne uscirai mai. Dalle tue attenzioni nel risponderle con cura lei capisce che ti tiene ancora sotto. Non incontrarla più, e non informarla di questa tua nuova intenzione.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Voi pensate sia narcisismo più o meno patologico ?


Quello che è, non deve interessarti.

Sei troppo innamorato, più che altro dipendente. So che hai deciso di troncare, l'hai fatto tuo malgrado però.
Sei anche un bravo ragazzo, ma chiediti perché ancora ti arrovelli per lei. A questo punto, forse, il problema non è più solo lei. Tu però sei guidato dall'amore, non sei egoista, quindi i tuoi possibili errori sono più che comprensibili.

Lei è palesemente squilibrata, malata, egoista. Pensa che tu non la guarirai, quindi non ha senso nemmeno tentare la strada della comprensione dei suoi comportamenti. Sta attento perché questa cosa potrebbe essere funzionale più a te che a lei.

Sforzati, tienila lontana, trovati altro da fare, fai qualcosa che assorba i tuoi pensieri e che ti dia la possibilità di sfogare la tensione. Soprattutto però non vederla ne sentirla, questo in realtà ti aiuterà più di tutto a dimenticarla e quindi a pensarla sempre meno.


----------



## Rocco_365 (25 Settembre 2015)

*A volte ritornano*

Qualcuno di voi mi ha messo in guardia dai ritorni della mia ex. Questa persona aveva pienamente ragione. Sabato la ex si è di nuovo palesata, sfuggendo alle maglie del blocco che le avevo imposto. Ovviamente non era per tornare insieme ma solo per vedermi e parlarmi. Probabilmente per vedere se soffro ancora e appagare il suo ego bisognoso di attenzioni. L'incontro non c'è stato, e forse è stato un bene così, perché lei come sempre ha promesso una cosa e ne ha fatta un altra coprendo quest'ultima cosa con il suo racconto della sua realtà deformata "as usual". 

Mi chiedo perché lei continui a tornare a cercarmi per poi raccontarmi la solita favoletta che io sono stato cattivo con lei perché l'ho trascurata, e per colpa dei miei comportamenti a lei è finito l'amore nei miei confronti. Stessa versione che va in giro a raccontare ai conoscenti comuni. Versione che ovviamente non fa menzione del fatto che in un anno di storia lei hai dormito col suo ex ovviamente omettendo di dirmelo fino a che non l'ho scoperto, ha avuto comportamenti poco chiari nei miei confronti con giustificazioni evasive, ha avuto una o più morbose storie virtuali condite con del sesso virtuale come da sua stessa ammissione, si è sicuramente incontrata con uno di questi amichetti virtuali e forse cosa peggiore di tutte mi ha lasciato fuori dalla sua decisione di trasferirsi lontano da me, comunicandomi questa decisione a cose fatte, senza neanche valutare alternative fattibili che avrebbero potuto farci vivere più vicini. E' vero lo ammetto l'ho trascurata, ho passato alcuni week end a fare cose che piacevano a me forse nemmeno tutte queste volte che dice lei, con la giustificazione che invece lei la vedevo quotidianamente.


----------



## Tradito? (25 Settembre 2015)

Purtroppo ho una buona esperienza con soggetti simili, sono tutti uguali, e ormai li fiuto lontano un miglio.


----------



## Rocco_365 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ieri pomeriggio mi è arrivata sul telefono una chiamata della ex, chiamata a cui non ho assolutamente risposto dato che per me la cosa è finita. Mi chiedo solo perché continui ad assillarmi. La cosa è finita, me l'ha ribadito pure lei più volte,  eppure continua a cercarmi. La mia idea è che abbia dei sensi di colpa che vorrebbe lavare scaricandoli su di me.


----------



## Tradito? (12 Ottobre 2015)

Oppure si sente sola


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Oppure si sente sola


Più probabile.
Non avrà trovato qualcuno che garantisse la presenza che garantiva Rocco.


----------



## Tessa (13 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mi è arrivata sul telefono una chiamata della ex, chiamata a cui non ho assolutamente risposto dato che per me la cosa è finita. Mi chiedo solo perché continui ad assillarmi. La cosa è finita, me l'ha ribadito pure lei più volte,  eppure continua a cercarmi. *La mia idea è che abbia dei sensi di colpa che vorrebbe lavare scaricandoli su di me*.


Sensi di colpa non credo lei sappia minimamente cosa siano.
Chiama per riempire un vuoto momentaneo.
Tieni duro.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio mi è arrivata sul telefono una chiamata della ex, chiamata a cui non ho assolutamente risposto dato che per me la cosa è finita. Mi chiedo solo perché continui ad assillarmi. La cosa è finita, me l'ha ribadito pure lei più volte,  eppure continua a cercarmi. La mia idea è che abbia dei sensi di colpa che vorrebbe lavare scaricandoli su di me.


In questo momento le saresti utile!


----------



## Rocco_365 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sensi di colpa non credo lei sappia minimamente cosa siano.
> Chiama per riempire un vuoto momentaneo.
> Tieni duro.


purtroppo ieri, ho capito anche il perché. Nel weekend ho saputo da conoscenti che si è trovata nel vecchio alloggio dove viveva quando ci frequentavamo. Forse si sentiva sola e le avrebbe fatto comodo che io avessi colmato i suoi vuoti. Io ho visto la chiamata e non l'ho degnata di una risposta. Per me la questione è finita, mi ha tradito, mi ha illuso, e poi mi ha scaricato. L'ultima volta che l'ho sentita le ho chiesto di non cercarmi più, di lasciarmi in pace, perché tanto amici non lo possiamo più essere, almeno per il momento. 
Facendo un bilancio del suo rapporto con me mi sono accorto con una quasi certezza che non mi ha mai amato. Io le sono servito a colmare le sue solitudini, ad accompagnarla quando aveva bisogno, ad aiutarla nei lavori che non voleva fare. Lei con me è sempre stata assente, giustificandosi che lei è sempre stata abituata ad essere al centro dell'attenzione degli altri e quindi non poteva ricambiare le attenzioni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> purtroppo ieri, ho capito anche il perché. Nel weekend ho saputo da conoscenti che si è trovata nel vecchio alloggio dove viveva quando ci frequentavamo. Forse si sentiva sola e le avrebbe fatto comodo che io avessi colmato i suoi vuoti. Io ho visto la chiamata e non l'ho degnata di una risposta. Per me la questione è finita, mi ha tradito, mi ha illuso, e poi mi ha scaricato. L'ultima volta che l'ho sentita le ho chiesto di non cercarmi più, di lasciarmi in pace, perché tanto amici non lo possiamo più essere, almeno per il momento.
> Facendo un bilancio del suo rapporto con me mi sono accorto con una quasi certezza che non mi ha mai amato. Io le sono servito a colmare le sue solitudini, ad accompagnarla quando aveva bisogno, ad aiutarla nei lavori che non voleva fare. Lei con me è sempre stata assente, giustificandosi che lei è sempre stata abituata ad essere al centro dell'attenzione degli altri e quindi non poteva ricambiare le attenzioni.


Hai avuto troppa pazienza. Non cancellare il numero se no rischi di rispondere.


----------



## Rocco_365 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai avuto troppa pazienza. Non cancellare il numero se no rischi di rispondere.


La tentazione di cancellare il numero l'ho già avuta. Comunque dopo il tentativo di chiamata di domenica, non si è fatta più viva quindi credo che abbia capito il messaggio.


----------



## Rocco_365 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Sembrava troppo bello per essere vero, infatti nel weekend c'è stato un nuovo tentativo di telefonata, a cui io non ho risposto. A cui ê seguito un messaggio in cui mi chiedeva se non volevo più parlarle. Anche a questo non c'è stata mia risposta. Ma qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuole questa ? Mi cornifica, la allontano, lei mi molla e poi non smette di cercarmi, pure seccata dato che non le rispondo.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sembrava troppo bello per essere vero, infatti nel weekend c'è stato un nuovo tentativo di telefonata, a cui io non ho risposto. A cui ê seguito un messaggio in cui mi chiedeva se non volevo più parlarle. Anche a questo non c'è stata mia risposta. Ma qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuole questa ? Mi cornifica, la allontano, lei mi molla e poi non smette di cercarmi, pure seccata dato che non le rispondo.


Blocca il suo numero, essù.


----------



## perplesso (19 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Sembrava troppo bello per essere vero, infatti nel weekend c'è stato un nuovo tentativo di telefonata, a cui io non ho risposto. A cui ê seguito un messaggio in cui mi chiedeva se non volevo più parlarle. Anche a questo non c'è stata mia risposta. Ma qualcuno mi spiega cosa vuole questa ? Mi cornifica, la allontano, lei mi molla e poi non smette di cercarmi, pure seccata dato che non le rispondo.


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>


----------



## Rocco_365 (19 Ottobre 2015)

Perché il guinzaglio ?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Ottobre 2015)

Rocco_365 ha detto:


> Perché il guinzaglio ?


Boh, chissà. Sicuramente anche perchè sei lesto nel cervello.


----------

